
Stadia's E3 Doom Eternal demo made me a cloud gaming believer - Reedx
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/stadias-e3-doom-eternal-demo-made-me-a-cloud-gaming-believer/
======
Reedx
> _The Pixelbook had a wired Internet connection that I was told was running
> at "about 25 Mbps" (Google wouldn't let me run a speed test to confirm the
> connection quality)._

What would be a legit reason for not letting him run a quick speed test?

